# [solved] Postfix Problem

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

habe mir nach diesem Howto einen Mail Server gebastelt

http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/index.html

Nach ein paar Problemen lief alles soweit, jetzt sind aber zwei neue Probleme da welche ich nicht lösen kann, wenn ich mich mit Outlook anmelde kann ich zwar auf die Vorhandenen imap Ordner zugreifen aber keine neuen erstellen.

Das zweite Problem ist das wenn ich eine Mail verschicken will ich sofort diese hier als Antwort bekomme:

Ihre Nachricht hat einige oder alle Empfänger nicht erreicht.

      Betreff:	Test

      Gesendet am:	18.05.2007 08:36

Folgende(r) Empfänger kann/können nicht erreicht werden:

      'aries2747@versanet.de' am 18.05.2007 08:36

            504 5.5.2 <Vita>: Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname

Es scheint daran zu liegen das der Desktop mit dem ich auf das Konto zugreife nur Vita heißt, aber wie kann ich das lösen, ohne den Rechnernamen zu verändern ?

Hoffe mir kann jeamdn helfen, falls erwünscht kann ich auch die config files posten aber die sind bis auf hostnamen identisch mit denen aus dem howto.

CoS24Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Fri May 18, 2007 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe jetzt Windows ein primäres DNS suffix hinzugefügt, aber irgendwie benutzt Outlook immer noch nur den Hostnamen zum anmelden am Server, wie bringe ich Outlook bei den kompletten Hostnamen zu benutzen ?

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe das zweite Problem gelöst, habe einfach auf ein bisschen sicherheit verzichten  :Sad:  naja egal.

Bleibt noch das Problem das mein E-Mail user nicht berechtigt ist Ordner anzulegen (Hätte gerne noch einen für Ausgangspost) wie kann ich das lösen ?

Ich habe noch keine Option diesbezüglich gefunden.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hat sich erledigt, hatte den Account zu früh angelegt, er hatte ihn nicht richtig übernommen, nach einer Löschung und Wiederbelebung funktioniert jetzt alles wie gewollt.

CoS24

----------

## m.b.j.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich muss auf ein bisschen Sicherheit verzichten

 

Beachte die Reihenfolge der restrictions, sorge einfach dafür das permit_sasl_authenticated vor dem check für invalid hostname kommt und deine Probleme sind (fast) weg. (Bezogen auf den illegalen Hostname)

Ich hoffe du hast kein OpenRelay aufgesetzt, teste das mal  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wenn der Client im lokalen Netz ist könnte man alternativ auch folgendes setzen:

```

smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_mynetworks

```

Das erlaubt Clients, die in $mynetworks definiert sind via Netzwerk, über den Server zu senden.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Wie genau definiere ich denn $mynetworks ? reicht der eintrag:

$mynetworks = 192.168.0.0/24 oder so ?

CoS24

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

so zum Beispiel:

```

mynetworks = 172.18.96.0/24, 172.18.98.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

```

Wichtig: OHNE $ am Anfang.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ok, danke, habe es geändert.

CoS24

----------

